# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Проблема с переустановкой tcp/ip Server 2008

## severyan

Доброго времени суток.
Переустанавливал стек TCP/IP v.4 на Windows Server 2008 x64 под встроенным администратором по инструкции:

_Нажмите кнопку Пуск и выберите пункт Выполнить.
В поле Открыть введите команду regedit и нажмите кнопку ОК.
Найдите один из следующих подразделов реестра:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\Winsock
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\WinSock2\

Щелкните этот ключ правой кнопкой мыши и выберите команду Удалить.
Для подтверждения удаления каждого раздела нажмите кнопку Да.
Закройте программу Regedit.
Найдите файл Nettcpip.inf в папке %winroot%\inf, затем откройте его с помощью программы "Блокнот".
Найдите раздел [MS_TCPIP.PrimaryInstall].
В записи Characteristics = 0xa0 замените 0xa0 на 0x80.
Сохраните изменения и закройте программу "Блокнот".
В панели управления два раза щелкните значок Сетевые подключения, правой кнопкой мыши щелкните значок Подключение к локальной сети и выберите Свойства.
Откройте вкладку Общие и последовательно щелкните Установить, Протокол и Добавить.
В окне Выбор сетевых протоколов щелкните Установить с диска.
В окне Копировать файлы с диска: введите C:\Windows\inf и нажмите кнопку ОК.
Выделите пункт Протокол Интернета (TCP/IP) и нажмите кнопку ОК.
Это действие вернет вас на экран Подключение по локальной сети - свойства, но кнопка Удалить теперь доступна.
Выделите пункт Протокол Интернета (TCP/IP), нажмите кнопку Удалить, а затем кнопку ОК.
Перезагрузите компьютер, как описано в действиях 2 - 4.
В панели управления два раза щелкните значок Сетевые подключения, правой кнопкой мыши щелкните значок Подключение к локальной сети и выберите Свойства.
Откройте вкладку Общие, щелкните Установить, выберите Протокол и нажмите кнопку Добавить.
В окне Выбор сетевых протоколов выберите Установить с диска.
В поле Копировать файлы с диска введите c:\windows\inf и нажмите кнопку ОК.
Выберите пункт Протокол Интернета (TCP/IP) и нажмите кнопку ОК.
Перезагрузите компьютер._

Проблемы возникли на этапе восстановлении стека. При попытки установить стек с оригинального nettcpip.inf, пишет "Не удалось добавить запрошенную оснастку. Причина: отказано в доступе". Что мешает установке? Комп не в домене, ко всем файлам и папкам в папке Windows доступ полный.

----------

